# Magic looking for another big body



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> General manager Otis Smith has said the Magic were willing to give up the interior defense and rebounding a natural power forward would provide because of the shooting Lewis and Turkoglu have given around center Dwight Howard.
> 
> But because the playoffs offer a slower, more physical style of basketball, Smith admitted Friday for the first time that he's looking to add another power forward before the Feb. 21 trade deadline.
> 
> "It would be really nice to have another big body, but quite frankly we've played really well with what we've had," Smith said. "You'd be crazy to not want to help your team get better. But you have to do something that's going to make sense and not just because you feel like you have to make a move."


http://www.floridatoday.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080209/SPORTS/802090319/1002/SPORTS


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Redick + pick = Magloire


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

HB said:


> Redick + pick = Magloire


LOL

Why don't we just throw in Dwight and a filler from the Nets?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

HB said:


> Redick + pick = Magloire


Wow. That is one of the worst trade offers I have ever seen. Welcome to Crazy World.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Redick for Magloire + pick?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Redick averages less than 4 PPG and doesn't contribute in any other facet of the game. Why so many Magic fans think so highly of him is beyond me.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

when I saw this I was wondering if we could get Reddick for Magloire straight up.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Shelden Williams maybe?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Dooling and Mo Evans for Mark Blount

Blount is a solid (albeit overpaid) big man, who could hit the open jumpshot, which will work very well next to Dwight. 

If you want a better bigman (Haslem) I think something could be worked out as well

Haslem, Blount, Smush Parker for Redick, Dooling, Garrity, and Arroyo

Haslem would be a terrific role player for you guys, next to Dwight getting rebounds and hitting the midrange j


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

but i thought brian cook was going to save us..... :rollseyes:

come on otis, we have cook and foyle. did you really think they were going to be sufficient? 

bring on wilcox, collison, frye, villanueva, sheldon williams.

but NOT ben wallace, NOT zach randolph, NOT eddy curry. 

thank you.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

I think Otis is not going to do anything...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

hobojoe said:


> LOL
> 
> Why don't we just throw in Dwight and a filler from the Nets?


Well what other way do you think they can match salaries


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

What about Lorenzen Wright? He went traded to Sacramento but I can't see him in their plans. Orlando should try to bring him (sending Pat Garrity and cash for him, then Sacramento can waive Garrity and maybe call Justin Williams or Dahntay Jones back)


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm hoping we bring in Wilcox or possibly Collison.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

David Harrison's perfect. He's like Dwight Howard-lite. The offense wouldn't miss a beat without Dwight in the game. Of course I'm exaggerating, but I'm sure Indy would trade him for a 2nd rounder.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Jamal Maglore was waived by Nets, can we try to get him or he is completely out of shape?


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

ewww magloire brings nothing to the table except for minutes. he'd a tough guy yes, but he's bad locker room guy and bad morale for the team.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

naw i dont see magloire fitting in with the magic

better to go poke at PJ brown see if he wants to come out of retirement and play alongside superman


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

and come on.. if you're a big man playing with jason kidd and you can't resurrect your career, what does that really say about you?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

HB said:


> Redick + pick = Magloire


Shoulda jumped on this one!


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Your team should've offered Garrity (and some cash) to Sacramento for Lorenzen Wright (who isn't playing for them) after their Bibby trade. He isn't great but would've been useful (at least for some minutes)


----------



## atmacfan (May 28, 2003)

Zuca said:


> Your team should've offered Garrity (and some cash) to Sacramento for Lorenzen Wright (who isn't playing for them) after their Bibby trade. He isn't great but would've been useful (at least for some minutes)


I think battie when he returns would be much more serviceable than lo wright


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

atmacfan said:


> I think battie when he returns would be much more serviceable than lo wright


Agreed. But Lo Wright is more useful than Garrity.


----------



## atmacfan (May 28, 2003)

Zuca said:


> Agreed. But Lo Wright is more useful than Garrity.


Adonal foyle is a better option than garrity.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

atmacfan said:


> Adonal foyle is a better option than garrity.


:laugh:, Idk. I get so nervous when Foyle goes into the game.... He just seems extremely clumsy to me.


----------



## atmacfan (May 28, 2003)

Power_Ballin said:


> :laugh:, Idk. I get so nervous when Foyle goes into the game.... He just seems extremely clumsy to me.


lol i kno exactly what your talking about, yeah he doesn't seem too coordinated. At least he brings a inside, defense, rebounding type presence. As for garrity he really just a three point threat, but nothing like his former self and we have enough three point shooters.


----------

